# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  обзор афоньки с 7-й ОСью

## dereza

Центр управления, AirDrop для IOS стал умнее и многозадачнее. И все ваши любимые приложения были расширены, и стали проще в использовании. Так что с прошивкой 7, не только ваше устройство более способным, но и вы тоже. Полностью читать

----------


## Asiyat

Ссылку для скачивания мобильной версии Dropbox для iOS для iPhone5 не подскажете?

----------


## Fitc

> Ссылку для скачивания мобильной версии Dropbox для iOS для iPhone5 не подскажете?


Тоже очень интересует,не могу найти!

----------

